# Dozer after almost 2 years needs more room



## DangerousDann (Apr 13, 2017)

Spring is here and I cleaned out Dozers enclosure and gave him a lot more room to stretch out since he's almost 2 years old now, by moving his hide to the far corner. Needless to say, he's a bit grumpy.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 14, 2017)

DangerousDann said:


> Spring is here and I cleaned out Dozers enclosure and gave him a lot more room to stretch out since he's almost 2 years old now, by moving his hide to the far corner. Needless to say, he's a bit grumpy.


Dozer- you're living the dream!


----------



## JimB (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll show this to PepperJack so maybe she'll get the idea.


----------

